# Viewsonic LCD(HDMI to DVI issue)



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey all, 
I was wondering if the gurus knew how to get into the finer setup controls for 
a viewsonic N2750 lcd display. (factory calibration?)

I love this display and use it for a PC monitor as well as now my maine display for HT.
Svid, Comp, Prog,VGA input no problems clear centered perfect imo.. (Also S&V dvd tweaked)
BUT! When I run the HDMI to DVI cable from my Sony DVPns70h to the monitor,
the screen is just slightly 1/8-1/4 of an inch to the right. And to boot the L-R adjustment is then
disabled when using the DVI input so I can't manually adjust it..
The cable I'm using is an Ultralink and seems to be exceptionally well made.. 
So what does the consensus think? Conversion issue? Monitor miscalibration.
Cable? Thanks in Advance for any help.
Brad


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That may be a tough one. Have you contacted Viewsonic to see if they might have it available for download or would sell you a copy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Ya know,
I never think of the simple stuff..lol I will try and contact them!

Edit: Lets see what I learned on my own.. I updated my windows drivers from the viewsonic downloads page..
Enjoyed re-reading the specs, that I had used to choose this monitor over several others and learned many new things..
http://www.viewsonic.com/support/desktopdisplays/lcdtv/n2750w/
For one, and I haven't found my orig owners manual to double check this yet (it's in a box here somewhere..)
But the website lists higher acceptable resolutions than I was previously led to believe.
so my 1280x720 pc just went up to 1360x768 
And I set my DVD player to auto recognize the HDMI output capabilities and am now watching 
a true 1080i output!!! (vs the 1280x720 I was watching yesterday) And on the new setting the picture is perfectly centered in the
viewing area! Thanks again for pointing out my ability to find my own answers lol..
Brad


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... sounds like some happy and worthwhile improvements your figured out. :T


----------

